

The only thing boring about the iPhone 5 is the criticism - abdophoto

I wrote a piece about the recent iPhone 5 criticism. For some reason when submitting the link, it doesn't show up. Anyways, I wanted to share it with everyone. Would love to get your thoughts.
======
Metatron
Seems like you're just going against the grain for the attention. The iPhone 5
is being criticised because of a few things.

1\. Apple are known for innovation and inspiring design. The iPhone 5 only
innovates with its acceptance of the new 4G LTE standard, which is brilliant.
In other areas it's rejected innovations like wireless charging and NFC
payments. The criticism is well earned because these innovations will be held
back without Apple's much needed support. Apple have also missed a trick by
introducing anything completely new to the mainstream this time around, but we
can't blame them too much for that, we can't expect miracles like Siri every
time.

2\. They're also being criticised for how obvious they've made their efforts
to milk their fanbase for money this time round. The adapter debacle, smaller,
but for no functional reason. It means a whole host of accessories will no
longer work, stereos, speakers, docks, chargers etc. Adapters can be bought,
but they'll ruin clean attachments and aesthetics. Couple that with the
seemingly identical look of the phone and people are left wondering why this
is the iPhone 5 and not just another incarnation of the 4.

It may well be a good phone, after all it's only been improved. But Apple have
a lot more than that to live up to. I could forgive them partially if they
were at the top of their game, but they're not, Samsung, HTC and Nokia are
still producing better phones, and for better value. Apple are coasting with
this phone, which could be dangerous considering how desperate HTC and Nokia
are to prove themselves especially.

Apple can't afford to be complacent right now, they now that their fanatic
fanbase run on fads and fashions, and by stagnating their phone line with this
update that fanatacism could threaten to perform a shift to another
manufacturer. I'd predict Samsung, if they can move away from Apple-ish
designs.

~~~
warmfuzzykitten
Yet Apple sold out the pre-order in one hour. They don't have to hit home runs
every time at bat, they just need to keep making the phone slimmer and sleeker
and eliminate the handful of reasons - like 4G LTE and turn-by-turn navigation
- why people might buy a competitor's phone.

~~~
Metatron
The sell out means little. Samsung have gained enormous traction in the past
few years, showing a clear swing away from Apple, and Android as an OS has
done the same against iOS. This is the reason why Apple can't be complacent
and just update things to keep up. They need to innovate like their
competitors are doing.

It's the classic pattern of competition. The dominant retailer enjoys his
position on top until the fiercer underdogs undercut him and overtake. The
only way to stop that is by keeping up the pace of innovation that gained them
the top position. You can't sustain your business indefinitely by simply
'keeping up'. 4G LTE might keep them in the game for another year, but in that
time Samsung will have another new handset, and be working on the next, all of
which will have 4G LTE, NFC, wireless charging, 2gb+ RAM, quad core
processors, Tegra or better graphics and who knows what actual new innovations
they'll come out with?

------
abdophoto
Link: <http://thetechblock.com/boring-iphone-5-criticism>

~~~
looki
Why would they release a product that has hardly any new features? Oh right,
to make quick money. That's what I think they're being criticized for.

EDIT: Well, I got beaten to it by a much more sophisticated and in-detail
post.

